# Does anybody have any info on this retro Merckx



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anybody have any info


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Not a true "Belgian-made" Merckx, but a reproduction, likely made in the 70's by Falcon or any of a number of bike makers who created knock offs using Eddy's name to commemorate his victories. Likely not worth much, but still a cool color scheme for a beater bike.


----------

